
Apple pushes employees to return to work as Silicon Valley goes remote - jader201
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-return-to-work-plan-vs-google-microsoft-silicon-valley-2020-5
======
23B1
$5Bn is a lot to spend on a campus that nobody wants to come work at. On the
other hand, plenty of space to hide from each others' germs!

